# Nomad iOS 2.0.0 Out



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks to be a few things:

Improved response time when opening the app, connecting to your HD DRV and acessing recorded programs to watch.

Includes the ability to view the status of all programs that your DIRECTV nomad is preparing from your iPhone or iPod touch,

You can also sync your favorite HD DVR recordings on up to 3 different devices at the same time.

Additional bug fixes.

More to come it seems.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

My upgrade fails with an AR/1000 error message "Unable to Add Your Device" when I press the Reactivate This Device button.

EDIT - Uninstalling the old version and reinstalling seemed to fix it. Will uninstall and reinstall on the iPad too.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

Mike_TV said:


> My upgrade fails with an AR/1000 error message "Unable to Add Your Device" when I press the Reactivate This Device button.
> 
> EDIT - Uninstalling the old version and reinstalling seemed to fix it. Will uninstall and reinstall on the iPad too.


I downloaded to iTunes earlier and just now updated my iPad, I had to do the same thing.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm hearing it is still not a universal app. Is this true? The app still doesn't have an iPad specific version?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Hoffer said:


> I'm hearing it is still not a universal app. Is this true? The app still doesn't have an iPad specific version?


That's correct. It only affects the UI, tho. I'm pretty sure video playback quality is as good as it would be if there was a dedicated iPad app, since Nomad itself only transcodes one resolution and picture size for PC or iOS.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Updated on both my iPad 1 & iPhone 4S. First it said I had an invalid email/password combo, then the same "unable to add device" error as stated above. I had to delete the app on both devices & reinstall. 

Just an FYI


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Hoffer said:


> I'm hearing it is still not a universal app. Is this true? The app still doesn't have an iPad specific version?


My guess is Nomad will eventually get built into the iPad app, rather than having a seperate Nomad app for the iPad (or making the app universal).


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Same. And then I had to reactivate my iPad, which requires you to be on your home network (so anyone on the road right now, don't install this update until you get home).


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Of course now all my Auto-Download series have been deleted. 

It would be REAL NICE if that data could be saved when upgrading/installing the app.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

trh said:


> Of course now all my Auto-Download series have been deleted.
> 
> It would be REAL NICE if that data could be saved when upgrading/installing the app.


I'm not so sure about that. I thought the auto downloads were in the Nomad h/w memory. Could be wrong but if I don't connect my Nomad app to the box for a few weeks and then finally connect it, the series seem to be there ready to download.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, they are still on the nomad, but I had four shows on my iPad when I reinstalled the software. After I completed the install, I had to go to those shows and select them again with the auto download to get them back on my iPad. They did not start to download automatically like they previously did.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

trh said:


> Yes, they are still on the nomad, but I had four shows on my iPad when I reinstalled the software. After I completed the install, I had to go to those shows and select them again with the auto download to get them back on my iPad. They did not start to download automatically like they previously did.


I think what are indicating is that they were in the Nomad hardware already so the auto download there was OK. Just the Transfer didn't start automatically. Is that it?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Actually, no. NCIS, which has been on my auto download on my iPad all season, did not download last night. I selected auto download this AM and it went through the hour long prepare before it downloaded to my iPad.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Didn't get one of the invalid password though. Uninstalled and reinstalled fixed it.

I see they updated the App Store logo (500x500) but not the device logo...obv proof they don't have all bases covered. To bad I liked the darker logo


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Rtm said:


> Didn't get one of the invalid password though.


Delete the app from your device and reinstall while on your home network. That should work.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

So, I had to delete the app and reinstall to get the update working. Now it says I have zero activations left, even though I only ever activated it on my iPhone and iPad. How do I get more activations? I'm assuming I'll need another one whenever the app gets updated again.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

Yep just like many of you I updated the app outside of my home network & I got the same error message, re-installed & now it's working. Don't worry about activations, it will reset when you have more devices.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

Hoffer said:


> So, I had to delete the app and reinstall to get the update working. Now it says I have zero activations left, even though I only ever activated it on my iPhone and iPad. How do I get more activations? I'm assuming I'll need another one whenever the app gets updated again.


Don't worry I've had that same message for the last ten times I had to reactivate Nomad.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

Holy crap this version actually works!!! It's already downloaded two lettermans in 10 minutes!!!


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

alexcohen said:


> Holy crap this version actually works!!! It's already downloaded two lettermans in 10 minutes!!!


That means they were already in the hardware and were waiting to transfer them over WiFi. If you have multiple clients, you can have up to 3 transfers at once now.


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

trh said:


> Same. And then I had to reactivate my iPad, which requires you to be on your home network (so anyone on the road right now, don't install this update until you get home).


Yeah, I got bit by this one. Now I am on the road and can't watch any of my contact on my iPad.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

p3pilot said:


> Yeah, I got bit by this one. Now I am on the road and can't watch any of my contact on my iPad.


Not a good thing, IMHO. They should allow you to install from the road as long as you have an internet connection that lets your device authenticate with the registration server, because it knows if you're account is still active. Just my .02.


----------



## KenW (Nov 16, 2005)

I had to reinstall too. Lost all of the auto-downloads. Lucky I was home when I upgraded. 

I see they show the download speed now too. Any other additions folks have found?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

p3pilot said:


> Yeah, I got bit by this one. Now I am on the road and can't watch any of my contact on my iPad.


Unfortunately, even if it installed, you lose all the content. The app doesn't 'update' yet.


----------



## KenW (Nov 16, 2005)

If they are wiping content, a warning seems like standard practice.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

2.0.1 is out. . but again, you have to delete and re-install.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

So you MUST be in your home network to do this update. 

And again, it appears all my Auto record programs will have to be re-entered. :nono2:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Certainly to complete it you have to be on the LAN where it's registered. 

And 2.0.1 not only wiped my content from the 'Pad, it wouldn't see my DVRs until I did another delete and reinstall.


----------



## dddeeds (Sep 16, 2007)

I notice a "preparing for others now" on my Nomad after going to version 2.x However, I have only ever used the single iPad. It appears that the series were from my iPad while on v1.x Nomad. How do I delete the old series? I tried searching here but I didn't have any luck. Anyone else have this happen? Thanks.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dddeeds said:


> I notice a "preparing for others now" on my Nomad after going to version 2.x However, I have only ever used the single iPad. It appears that the series were from my iPad while on v1.x Nomad. How do I delete the old series? I tried searching here but I didn't have any luck


If you check under "settings", "auto download manager", you should be able to delete them there.

If they're not listed, they could be "stuck" in the Nomad device memory. Holding the front panel reset button in for 2 minutes will clear everything out of memory. That will also wipe any shows in "ready to download" you want and haven't yet copied over, so you may want to do that first.


----------



## dddeeds (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks Steve, that fixed it!


----------

